# Unilift



## aldel (4 Mar 2005)

If anyone is considering purchasing the Woodpeckers Unilift http://www.woodpeck.com then Roger at http://www.woodworkersworkshop.co.uk will waive any delivery charges to Forum members.
Watch this space for more news on prices for T-Track.

Aldel


----------



## mahking51 (4 Mar 2005)

I recently boght a Unilift from Roger and was well looked after, he even procured the template for me and sent it asap asking only that I return it when done, great service and good price.
The Unilift is a superb bit of kit, beautifulluy engineered and a plaeasure to use.
Regards
martin


----------



## wizer (4 Mar 2005)

could i ask what a unilift is?


----------



## Waka (4 Mar 2005)

WiZeR":2mv0jxi5 said:


> could i ask what a unilift is?



A unilift is a device for the router table, you attach the router to the kit and it enables you to raise and lower the router from above the table.
Its made by an American Company called Woodpeckers and it is my understanding that Roger from Woodworkers Workshop is the only distributor in the UK (correct me if I'm wrong).

Probably the best made router lift on the market.
See pic.


----------



## Travis Byrne (5 Mar 2005)

Waka


> Probably the best made router lift on the market.



I second that comment.   
Travis


----------



## wizer (5 Mar 2005)

thanks for the info


----------



## sawdustalley (5 Mar 2005)

Yes, the Unilift is very good indeed - you just don't find products of this quality so much any more 

Check out my review here:
http://sawdustalley.co.uk/tools/reviews ... keyword=13


----------



## Mdotflorida (5 Mar 2005)

I've never seen a review for the Unilift but I have seen good magazine reviews about the Rout R Lift which is on my shopping list for next month. 

Has anyone compared the Unlilift side by side with the Rout R Lift. 

Jeff


----------



## Waka (5 Mar 2005)

Mdotflorida said:


> I've never seen a review for the Unilift but I have seen good magazine reviews about the Rout R Lift which is on my shopping list for next month.
> /quote]
> 
> Jeff
> ...


----------



## CYC (11 Apr 2005)

How much is this Router lift? 
AND
Does the free delivery apply to the republic of Ireland?

Is there a list of Routers it is suitable for? I mean by suitable no drilling required.


----------



## Charley (11 Apr 2005)

CYC":1sbsrtyq said:


> Does the free delivery apply to the republic of Ireland?


 I'm not sure, you'll have to contact Woodworkers Workshop .



CYC":1sbsrtyq said:


> Is there a list of Routers it is suitable for? I mean by suitable no drilling required.


 You should be able to get a list at http://www.woodpeck.com/unilift.html


----------



## CYC (11 Apr 2005)

Thanks Charley.
Makita 3612C    
Now let's find the price 8-[


----------



## Anonymous (11 Apr 2005)

Well, if James in making subtle ( :wink hints about reviews...
GW146 review of the Uni Lift, GW116 review of the Axminster Routalift, which is pretty much a clone of the Jessem Rout R Lift.

Of the two, as Waka rightly says, the Unilift is the far better of them, but they both reduce the maximum plunge available as they have to fit to a secondary sub base to allow the raising mechanism to work.
Of course, I wouldn't be doing my job properly if I didn't muddy the waters more by saying that next issue has a review of a new router (based on an old, but superb design) with some top notch features that may have you all thinking again!  

Andy


----------



## RogerS (11 Apr 2005)

American Woodworker March 2005 is a router special and has reviewed 12 router lifts.

They've categorised their recommendations by router power and whether the router is a fixed-base or plunge router. The Unilift is the best bet for a plunge router, they say. The Rout-R-Lift FX is 'the best value in this size of lift' (1-3/4 to 2 1/4 fixed base router) and current favourite for the one-router shop. They also seem to suggest that the Rout-R-Lift FX is for fixed base only.

Thoroughly recommend you reading this copy of the magazine.


----------



## Waka (11 Apr 2005)

andy king":1k6ayyr9 said:


> Of the two, as Waka rightly says, the Unilift is the far better of them, but they both reduce the maximum plunge available as they have to fit to a secondary sub base to allow the raising mechanism to work.
> Andy



Andy

You are right about the plunge depth, but this is where the Xtreme Xtention comes into its own.

OK back in hiding again.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Apr 2005)

> but this is where the Xtreme Xtention comes into its own.



Again Waka, pefectly correct, and reviewed in issue 146 at the same time as the Uni.    (Charley, we need an emoticon shaped like a plug!)
The best extension out there, leaves the rest standing, both in ease of use and the safety aspect!
Every home should have one!

Andy


----------



## RogerS (11 Apr 2005)

Waka

With your Xtreme Xtension is there any increase in vibration (even by a slight amount)?

What was the largest diameter cutter that you've used with it?

Cheers

Roger


----------



## Alf (11 Apr 2005)

andy king":1jep7cns said:


> Charley, we need an emoticon shaped like a plug!







Not exactly right, but it _does_ have a plug and the dodgy halo does go nicely with some dodgy plugging...  :wink:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Waka (11 Apr 2005)

Roger Sinden":1cok6s9k said:


> Waka
> 
> With your Xtreme Xtension is there any increase in vibration (even by a slight amount)?
> 
> ...



Roger

I can't say I've noticed any vibration, the biggest router piece I've had in there is the panel cutter from my sstile and rail set. mind you this is used on the lowest speed setting of the router taking very fine cuts.


----------



## Ian Dalziel (11 Apr 2005)

Just to throw a spanner in the works you could build my router table which overcomes most of the problems associated with a router table and you can remove your router again in less the 6 seconds. What you see in the photos is the bottom of the router
full drawings are in GWW but someone else will need to help with the issue number as I am not home at present

Ian


----------



## RogerS (11 Apr 2005)

That is so elegant, Ian. Hopefully someone will come along with the issue number 

:?


----------



## Charley (11 Apr 2005)

GoodWoodworking Issue 152, page 30-34 O


----------



## RogerS (12 Apr 2005)

Thanks, Charley

Just tried back orders and sadly they only keep three months back.  

Roger

EDIT - a white knight has come to my rescue


----------

